# Cockatiel chick not walking properly



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

Hello everyone! Let me go straight to the problem since I have a feeling it's going to be a long post anyway. I have two chicks - one is 18 days old today, the other is 17. The younger one is just fine, throwing hissy fits, eating like crazy and walking. The older one often 'walks' backwards, bot that I'd call it walking. He kind of spins on his tummy/bum like it's still too havy for him to lift. I thought that maybe he has splayed legs, I've never had cockatiel babies before, but I compared him to his sister, and their legs look the same. He isn't stargazing or anything like that either. He is a happy, little, very curious chick. At first they were being fed by both parents, but the male started to nip at their toes until they bled, so I separated him (I think he was trying to encourage them to beg for food, the older one still doesn't ask for it, so I'm assuming that's why he is lighter and smaller despite being older) and helped the female. I'm still supplementing the older chick when I see that he doesn't get enough food. 
Also, the baby sleeps in weird positions, not quite holding it together, but he stretches his wings just fine.

There is only one vet here who is kind of avian, but I'm not sure whether she can do anything about a chick, so I thought I'd ask here for some advice. Maybe he is just a slow grower? Is that a possibility?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Drago said:


> Hello everyone! Let me go straight to the problem since I have a feeling it's going to be a long post anyway. I have two chicks - one is 18 days old today, the other is 17. The younger one is just fine, throwing hissy fits, eating like crazy and walking. The older one often 'walks' backwards, bot that I'd call it walking. He kind of spins on his tummy/bum like it's still too havy for him to lift. I thought that maybe he has splayed legs, I've never had cockatiel babies before, but I compared him to his sister, and their legs look the same. He isn't stargazing or anything like that either. He is a happy, little, very curious chick. At first they were being fed by both parents, but the male started to nip at their toes until they bled, so I separated him (I think he was trying to encourage them to beg for food, the older one still doesn't ask for it, so I'm assuming that's why he is lighter and smaller despite being older) and helped the female. I'm still supplementing the older chick when I see that he doesn't get enough food.
> Also, the baby sleeps in weird positions, not quite holding it together, but he stretches his wings just fine.
> 
> There is only one vet here who is kind of avian, but I'm not sure whether she can do anything about a chick, so I thought I'd ask here for some advice. Maybe he is just a slow grower? Is that a possibility?


Is it possible to post a video of him?


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

I will try to record him tomorrow since it's really late here.


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

I took some pictures of his legs, and I will try to post a video in a sec.


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

I know that the floor might be a bit too slippery for him, but he acts the same no matter what he is standing on, and his sis does just fine. Also, he can stand up properly, I caught him stretching his whole body yesterday, but usually he just does this. Left leg seems to be the problem? (I probably should mention that I decided to tie his legs since it seems to help at least a bit, but I removed it for the vid) 

https://vid.me/jaHo


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmm, hard to tell on such a slick surface, but the left leg seems to be working properly, but he seems not to be moving the right leg much. Make sure he is on a surface he can grip and stand . Lots of bedding, so he can keep his legs under him. He isn't splayed so am not sure what he problem is.


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

I'm using few layers of cardboard because it's the only thing that mother will accept, everything else gets thrown out. I will record him on something else too. His spine looks fine as well, he had no problems with getting out of the egg.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Try putting a layer of paper towel over the cardboard then, the chicks should not be on a smooth surface, they need to be able to keep their feet under them to stand and walk properly, his legs look ok from what I saw and he looks good and active, alert and healthy, yes a video on a grippy surface would be good.


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

It's not smooth, I remove the top layers to make it easier for them (it's kind of wavy inside).


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Drago said:


> It's not smooth, I remove the top layers to make it easier for them (it's kind of wavy inside).


Oh, ok, the corigated stuff... Well that should be grippy enough for the babies to be able to walk... The baby does not look splayed... The video on a rougher surface would be good... Not sure what else to say, I wish someone more experienced would chime in.


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

Okay, so this is best he can do https://vid.me/Xoit 
It looks much better, but the younger chick is way ahead of him...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Drago said:


> Okay, so this is best he can do https://vid.me/Xoit
> It looks much better, but the younger chick is way ahead of him...


To be honest I am not seeing anything alarming in that video.. Some develop quicker than others...


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

Thank you! To be honest he is much better at it today than he was just yesterday, but I keep comparing him to his sister. I just don't want him to grow up and be disadvantaged


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He's still too young to be walking on such a flat surface. He needs bedding. Preferably aspen or pine. No cedar. The smell can harm them. Put him in a bowl filled with it. Where is his nest box?


----------



## Drago (May 12, 2015)

Like I said, his mother refused everything but cardboard, and it's not smooth or flat. The nest is on top of the cage (dad is in the cage). He is a little better at it today, so maybe he is just adjusting slower than the other baby... I caught both of them peeking out of the box today.


----------

